# flush mount dryer outlet



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Mount the box, install the mudring, sheetrock, add receptacle, then add cover.
The cove you have will not work.

OH yea, add wire before the mudring!


----------



## teamo (Sep 7, 2008)

If you are rewiring this then you have the wrong outlet. You should have a new 4 wire outlet and 10/3 with ground. The outlet in the picture is for older work two wire with ground. If you are doing this new and are going to install drywall after you mount the box then you should use a different plaster ring. The one in the picture is a flush mount. Also the 4x4 inch square box is correct but I would use a 2 and 1/8th inch deep box. Mount the box to the stud and then use a plaster ring the thickness of the drywall usually 1/2 or 5/8th inches. I would use a metal cover plate although they do sell the plastic ones.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The cover shown is for a surface mounted box. It will work with the receptacle, but you do not use a plaster ring behind the receptacle.

You can get a flush mount cover. Look near the covers for the switches and receptacles.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

> what do i use as a cover plate?


a cover plate, or trim plate or wall plate if you prefer. (all referring to the same thing)



> they dont have plastic cover plates like regular outlets,


Lowe's may not but they are available. Actually, I would be surprised to hear that Lowe's didn't really have one and it wasn't simply overlooked.

I'll be darned if I can find a pic of one though but trust me, they are out there. I've put many on myself.


----------



## bryan1282 (Sep 29, 2009)

good call on the 4 wire outlet, i checked the instructions for the dryer and it said that should be used after 1996 when remodeling, no problem to exchange that. i had the 10/3 wire already and a 30 amp breaker, i was going by what i already had it was old obviously. the box is 2 1/8 inch deep. ill check the mudrings to at lowes. i found the covers online if i need it and now i see about the 4 wire outlet. thanks guys for the info and help. much appreciated.


----------



## bryan1282 (Sep 29, 2009)

nap said:


> a cover plate, or trim plate or wall plate if you prefer. (all referring to the same thing)
> 
> Lowe's may not but they are available. Actually, I would be surprised to hear that Lowe's didn't really have one and it wasn't simply overlooked.
> 
> I'll be darned if I can find a pic of one though but trust me, they are out there. I've put many on myself.


lowes and home depot can be retarded sometimes, i have to buy 1 thing at 1 store and another thing at another lowes. ill check the neighborhood hardware store, they have things lowes doesnt have.


----------



## bryan1282 (Sep 29, 2009)

one more thing, i have a GE panel and it has a Bryant 30 Amp breaker for the dryer, i bought a GE breaker because i heard that you should keep the breakers the same manufacturer as the panel, is this correct?


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

bryan1282 said:


> one more thing, i have a GE panel and it has a Bryant 30 Amp breaker for the dryer, i bought a GE breaker because i heard that you should keep the breakers the same manufacturer as the panel, is this correct?


If at all possible, yes.
Some breakers are listed to fit in other panels, but if you have the right one, that is the choice to make.


----------

